# December 2020 Challenge - Let's make SOUP



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

It's been 5 years since we've had a soup challenge maybe with Thanksgiving being behind us + leftovers clogging up the icebox . . . That said we had a couple of entries last month that looked really good. I like soup, I remember lentil soup in Greektown whose broth seemed thinner than water. I remember other ethnic soups whose broths seemed almost chewy and unctuous. I remember the waiters at Ratner's bringing an empty bowl with a cup of cabbage soup in it so he could pour the contents into the bowl so no one felt "slighted". Whatever, so long as it looks good and we can taste it in spirit. May the best dish win and here is the usual blah, blah, blah . . . (just in case newbies don't understand "the standard rules")


The challenge begins on the 1st of every month. The last entry must be made by the last day of the month.
You may post multiple entries.
All entries must be cooked during the month of the challenge.
If you use a documented recipe, please cite your source.
Entries should include the name of your dish and a picture of the final product. Sharing personal recipes and pictures of the process are not mandatory but extremely helpful.
The winner is chosen by the person who posted the challenge, and is announced after the last day of submissions. The decision is final and falls entirely at the discretion of the challenger.
Submitting an entry makes you eligible to win. If you do not wish to be considered for the win you may still participate in the challenge, but make your wishes known to the challenger.
The winner's bounty includes praise, virtual high-fives, and the responsibility of posting the next month's challenge. That entails choosing a theme, posting a Challenge thread that includes the guidelines, checking in on the submissions regularly during the month, and promptly choosing a winner at the end of the challenge.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Good choice! I like soup. Everybody likes soup. Well, there might be some mentally disturbed nut cases out there that don't like soup, chances are they aren't on ChefTalk. I think I know what my first entry will be. And my second.

mjb.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Looking forward to the challenge!


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I might be that “mentally disturbed nutcase” who doesn’t like soup. Soup’s okay but...

perhaps it the way my Grandpa referred to it - bellywash - that turns me off. Or it could be my Mom’s version of pea soup that could double as plaster or wallpaper paste. Who knows. But memory of my grandma’s fish chowder Makes my mouth salivate like Pavlov’s puppy. 

enjoy the challenge; I’ll watch from the sideline.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

brianshaw said:


> But memory of my grandma's fish chowder Makes my mouth salivate like Pavlov's puppy.


Well there ya go - "chowdah" is made in a pot and served in a bowl - 'nough said - just sayin'. Get off the side line and get on the scrimmage line.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I see some noodle soup in the near future !)


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I would think that chowder is quite acceptable, as would be bisques, ramen and pho.

Are there any cultures that do not include soup in their cuisine?

mjb.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Wrong post


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I made 40hr. turkey bone broth the other day and it's delicious. I gave 2qts. to my DIL, I made a pot of soup today for tomorrow and only added the meat tonight when it cooled. Tomorrow I'll cook wide noodles in another pot to add to the bowls (like ramen) so they don't fall apart. I'll give half of that soup to my DIL's parents since her mom can't cook anymore and I'll have a quart left over. Not too shabby for a 10lb. bird that fed 10 people . . .


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

Wow I had no idea turkey bones were ever cooked that long. I know what I'm doing next year! I did get a very nice gelatinous stock from our bird, and I used some here.

The base is butternut squash, leeks, garlic, celery and a bundle of thyme boiled in stock for about 45 minutes and the run through the blender. Then I add cooked thick bacon pieces, collard greens, carrots and beans, simmer until done and finish it with corn.


----------



## L'uovo vulcanico (Nov 9, 2020)

Iceman said:


> View attachment 69202​


That is (wait for it... )... ... Rich!

OK, I like soups, they're fun and easy... Just have to think of doing soething off the wall...


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I made bun bo hue in the instant pot. It's a good idea because shank is a pretty tough cut. It's a beef noodle soup. It's a thicker rice noodle but round not flat like pho. Sometimes I like udon in this. Theres bones, shank, a lot of lemongrass, onion, chili, shrimp paste, fish sauce, annato oil. For garnish fried tofu, fried shallots, curly scallions (ice bath), the shank sliced up, beansprouts, more chili, a lime wedge


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've only tried bun bo hue once. it was good tasting but more fire than really enjoy. I was raised wrong but you all knew that already.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

@millionsknives : did you keep some for me? That really is my type of food!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

The 10th of the month already, I thought more folks might be jumping right in on this challenge. I tried a different take on a soup I've made many time, Chinese egg flower or egg drop soup. This is an Italian version, stracciatella, which translates into something like shredded rags.

*The Players*

Pretty simple soup, in truth. Depends somewhat on the stock or broth used. Store bought box or can versus many hour home made. For this I used some very gelatinous brown chicken stock that took many hours of steeping on the stove.










Also a couple of eggs, some very nice parm reggie and a couple of the spicy Harmon's Italian.

First off the sausage pulled from the casing, browned in the pot with a splash of olive oil. Next time I think a minced shallot would be a nice addition.










Mostly done, time to add in the stock and some chopped basil, fresh from the sorry looking plant on the back porch window sill. It needs a bit of pruning and attention. Added a good splash of dry vermouth at this point.










Some issues with the photo, none with the soup, trust me.

Meanwhile...










Grated some of the cheese, and scrambled the eggs. The cheese gets stirred into the eggs, the mixture then slowly poured into the soup.










Looks pretty strange. Added some salt and black pepper, thought about more basil or oregano, but passed on the herbs. The seasonings from the sausage seemed to be spot on.

*The Product*










Bowl of soup, a glass of red, a cardboard tube dinner roll and I'm a happy camper.

mjb.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

brianshaw said:


> I might be that "mentally disturbed nutcase" who doesn't like soup. Soup's okay but...
> 
> perhaps it the way my Grandpa referred to it - bellywash - that turns me off. Or it could be my Mom's version of pea soup that could double as plaster or wallpaper paste. Who knows. But memory of my grandma's fish chowder Makes my mouth salivate like Pavlov's puppy.
> 
> enjoy the challenge; I'll watch from the sideline.


I grew up not liking soup. My mom was a very good cook but also limited with her cuisine. The only types of soup she ever made were chicken avgolemono, beef and tomato soup with pastina, and lentil soup, that's all I ever had growing up and frankly didn't like them at all. I've now learned ways to make those soups in a way that I enjoy them and have added many more soups to my repertoire. We have to get you in on this one @brianshaw , it's the whole point of the challenge.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

"Or it could be my Mom's version of pea soup that could double as plaster or wallpaper paste. Who knows. But memory of my grandma's fish chowder Makes my mouth salivate like Pavlov's puppy."

Ditto on the pea soup. Still can't stomach the stuff to this day.

Okay, change of plans. I'm going to do a fish chowdah next. Any helpful hints, @brianshaw ? All fin fish, or clams, crab, shrimp involved?

mjb.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I like pea soup if it's not "stick to your ribs" thick. Soup ought to to be eaten with a spoon and not a fork.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

mike9 said:


> I like pea soup if it's not "stick to your ribs" thick. Soup ought to to be eaten with a spoon and not a fork.


What about chopsticks though?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

"Okay, change of plans. I'm going to do a fish chowdah next. Any helpful hints, @brianshaw ? All fin fish, or clams, crab, shrimp involved?"

lessons I learned from my Grammie who was born and died in DownEast Maine:

fisn, preferably haddock, or shellfish... never both.

milk, not cream. Condensed milk is acceptable.

thicken only with the potato starch from cooking the potato, never flour or other starch slurry... or cream.

cook early in day and hold warm until supper, but better cooked, cooled, and reheated next day.

after adding dairy, never let it boil... ever.

Add a lump of butta, a crack of fresh pepper, some bread and make it a meal.

same rules if making corn chowder.

Boston-style chowder, thick, isn't really chowder... nor is Manhattan-style with tomato... nor is Rhode Island style without dairy. All might taste okay but they're not chowder. EDIT: this is one of the "rules" I find interesting but not necessarily correct. Other chowder types can be really yummy. Manhattan style... hmmm...still trying to get that past my lips, though.

Clam chowder must be made with quahogs... chopped. Clam chowder with more tender clams, whole or still in shell, is some other kind of soup.

My job in this thread is complete! Can't wait to see your chowder!!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I really really feel like chowder now


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

So you folks talked me into it...

BELLYWASH, also known as corn chowder... still using Thanksgiving leftovers.

The fixings: bacon ends (normally this would be salt pork), a potato, frozen corn, (in lieu of corn on cob), half-and-half, seasonings (including powdered onion because somehow there is none in the pantry).

First... par-cook the potato
Second... make potato and corn stock, then blitz. I used frozen corn, cooked to really soft. Normally I'd use the corn cob for the stock. 
Third... cook more corn while reducing stock.

to be shown later... finish with dairy and re-integrate the pre-cooked potato. Then eat with a biscuit.


































LATER....









Finished with a blob of butter and a sprinkle of paprika straight from Hungary.









Temper on the lowest flame (no bubbling at all) for a while. Or cool and re-heat tomorrow.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

That wasn't so hard now was it?


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Ahh soup great idea. It is my go to method to use up food that is getting close to end of life. In our home Split Pea is a regular part of our menu. The crock pot is best for this. Throw in the ham bone left over from Thanksgiving and your all set. The chicken stock I use is from simmering chicken breast that I use when preparing our dog's food.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

15° last night. Time for soup.

Freezer has a 4 pack of bone-in thighs. Microwave gets the thawing started, enough to separate the thighs. Brown of the skin side for some chicken fat and fond in the pot. Brown the other side a bit to even out the cooking.









Chicken out, veggies in. Splash of some reisling from fricassee earlier in the week. Bit sweet for the job but it will work.








Dried sage, thyme, bay leaf, stock... You know the drill. Return thighs to finish.

Skim. Bit short on country noodles but some macaroni will bulk it up fine. And I have a lot of macaroni in the pantry.








Skim some more. Fish out thighs and shred two. The other two will be for something else.















Check seasoning. Finish with fresh lemon juice.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

This may be beyond the scope of the challenge. Mike will decide of course.

We had hotpot tonight. Two broths, a ginger five spice chicken stock and a tomato broth recipe I've saved to try. Today was that day.

At the end of hot pot, you'll often add some ramen noodles to the leftover broth and make a soup.

Cooking the noodles. Those are some dried jujubes floating on the left.








The five spice broth with some napa cabbage, pork belly and beef tongue. This broth was impacted by some "Monster Garlic" chicken skewers that were intense. So the first slurp was a a bit of a surprise.









And here is the tomato broth with some water spinach and potato. The garlic wasn't so evident here in this richer stronger flavored broth.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Looks like a soups to me!


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Looks like something I would be very hsppy to eat


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@phatch that looks mighty tasty! I have never seen a pot like that with a divider in the middle.

Had some mushrooms that were getting close to their shelf life so I made a classic cream of mushrooms soup. Following a classic recipe it called for a liaison of eggs and cream to thicken. Generally I favor a less fat approach but in this case I was glad I went the classic route. Wonderful flavor.

Sautéed mushrooms and onion in butter







Made a classic roux








Pureed the mushrooms and onions fine in the vitamix. Strained the liquid









Added the liquid to roux for the veloute







Made my liason and added plenty of nutmeg













Took the veloute off the stove and incorporated the liaison.









Really had a wonderful rich, smooth velvety texture.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Nicko, these pans are common for hotpot. Millionsknives posted a pic of theirs in the October challenge https://cheftalk.com/threads/october-2020-challenge-soy-product.108668/post-613063
Most asian stores will have them.

Mike Chen just released a pricey kit for hotpot with a high grade pot
https://www.kitsby.com/collections/kitsby-x-mike-chen
You can also get them with three and occasionally four separate wells


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Very cool thanks for sharing.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I used to get eel hotpot at a Vietnamese place in Chinatown in the '80s and often. Looks good @phatch

@nicko nice breakdown of the mushroom recipe thanks for that. I make mine different, but then again don't we all.

Getting some nice looking soups rolling in folks keep up the good work. I hope someone has prime rib for Christmas - those leftover bones . . . well those usually end up on my plate - "*Wilma*" :rofl:


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@brianshaw a nice soup thank you for sharing.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Despite an initial bad attitude... I'm now hooked!

PREVIEW, I have a thought for a soup!










More to follow.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I made soup today - Ratners vegetarian cabbage soup from the old days and some leek and kasha hand pies with homemade smoked Kovbosa. Takes me back and oh so good . . .


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Provençal Vegetable Soup_ (Soupe au Pistou)

[JUSTIFY]I think this is considered a _"summer soup"_ ... but It really became a great soup for a cold day in Chicagoland. [/JUSTIFY]






[JUSTIFY]I used (2) different broths _(veg. and chx.)_, instead of (1) with water. I love the flavor from celery hearts. A funny thing is that you use the can of beans including the liquid. I like the smaller frijoles to the larger cannellini beans. A common choice of pasta is orecchiette. I got a nice bag from _Trader Joe's_ that took over 40-minutes to cook. What the heck was going on with that?!? The potatoes and carrots got cut and thrown into the pot with some oil to cook for +/- 10-minutes. Next went in the celery and leek with the minced garlic and the thyme. Everything cooked for another +/- 10-minutes. Next go in the broths and can of beans. ... LOL ... another +/- 10-minutes. I put on the pasta and seeded/chopped the tomatoes and zucchini. Along with the green beans they went in to simmer until the pasta was finished. When everything was in the soup I made the pistou ... give or take +/- 10-minutes. A very simple recipe, I made it by hand; basil garlic, cheese and oil _(sorry no pic)_. [/JUSTIFY]














[JUSTIFY]Seasoning is good old S&P. It's a fault of mine in that I severely under-season with salt along the way cooking my dishes. I prefer to use a finishing salt at the end _(pink Himalayan salt)_. Out of the gate this soup had a soft and simple mild flavor. Along with a fistful of croutons _(not shown)_, the pistou and a grind of pepper brought out all the vegetable flavors. Putting this all together in about an hour helped keep all the vegetables slightly firm giving very nice mouthfeel. [/JUSTIFY]








​_"We work in kitchens ... It ain'te rocket surgery.". _​


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

Dude! I’ve been watching Julia’s The French Chef (yes, the show from 60’s) and was going to make Soupe au Pistou. 

Yours is lovely. Well done.


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

Cod Chowder. Not withstanding the chowder discussion above, it's my Mother-in-laws recipe and that's what she called it. 😁

Lots of leaks, onion, and celery are sweated for 30 minutes. Then canned tomatoes, chicken stock, and Clamato are added. (The original recipe called for fish stock but she subbed the Clamato at some point,) I seasoned with basil and thyme , brought to a-simmer and then set it aside, covered for most of the day. Later I added cod and cooked until the fish was done. Then added peas and served.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

OK, I call this my double fusion soup.
Sort of East meets West and Onion Soup meets Bean soup 

So these are the white beans, ready for cleaning. We really need to as quite often there are stones etc in the beans









Sliced onions:









Gotta have garlic:







Bit of an issue here. You can see a couple of glasses in the back, that I was preparing for a beer taste test....

So after frying the onions and garlic, I added the beans, some water and a bit of namprik pao to make a nice stock. And a couple of bay leaves and maggi seasoning sauce (which I don't use a lot, but I just decanted it, so I had some spare.

















And while the beans were cooking, I did my beer tasting and didn't get around to eating my soup.
Fast forward to the next day:

Found some bacon and fried it








Then added the left over soup (is it left over, if you didn't eat it at all????)

Got some fresh basil from the garden









And there's my soup.
Surprisingly tasty considering the somewhat unusual combination of ingredients!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I live in Salt Lake City, Utah. A semi-arid state, almost a desert. Sure, there's a large body of water northwest of town, but you can't go down to the docks in the early morning and see what the fishmongers have for today's catch. Oh well.

Nonetheless I made a fish chowder.

*The Players*

As expected, the few markets I visited did not have a whole haddock on ice, like you might find back in Maine. So I got a nice slab of cod.










About a pound and a half, more than I needed. Took a nice hunk out of the middle for dinner another day.










Since I didn't get a whole fish, I had no head and bones to make a fish stock, so used bottled clam juice. As well as the last bit of that marvelously gelatinous chicken stock I made a while back. Bacon, onion, some ragged celery, garlic and fresh dill round out the team. The potatoes got held up in traffic, missed the photo shoot.

*The Process*

First off the bacon gets rendered down in Ol' Blue. While that's happening, dice the onion, celery and garlic. Fish the bacon out of the pot, add the veggies to the hot bacon fat, sprinkle with kosher salt.










Peel and dice a couple of potatoes, maybe 2 cups worth. Add them to the sweated veggies, pour in the clam juice, chicken broth and enough water to cover.










Let it go at a low simmer until the patoots are close to being done. The cod is cut into bite sized chunks A few chunks of the potato get mashed against the side of the pot. Milk is added, fish goes in as well as the dill, black pepper and a few drops of hot sauce. Added another dash of salt.










Kept at a low simmer for about 20 minutes or so.

*The Product*

Ladle into a bowl, top with bacon bits and a little bread on the side.










Not as good as what @brianshaw's grandma made no doubt, but quite tasty. I'm happy with it.

mjb.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

brianshaw said:


> Despite an initial bad attitude... I'm now hooked!
> 
> PREVIEW, I have a thought for a soup!
> 
> ...


SENATE BEAN SOUP
... as served at the US Capitol cafeteria
... a very historic soup!

Into a pot: Water, white beans, carrot, celery and a smoked pig tail (really!). Not shown: onion, garlic and a bay leaf. Simmer 3 hours.










Sources:
https://www.senate.gov/reference/reference_item/bean_soup.htm










Results to be posted upon eating!

Pop quiz... how much actual meat is on a 6 ounce smoked pig tail? Answer: 1.1,ounces. Yes, I picked the meat and weighed it.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

That's nice - I had three chicken legs and some thigh bones and my wife wanted to know what to do with the bones. "Nothing" I said - I put those on a roasting tray with a quartered onion, carrot, couple stalks of celery and a couple of garlic cloves and salted then roast for @ 1hr. @ 350. I added those to a pot with *cold* water, another carrot and more garlic and celery, some pepper corns and herbs then simmered < 200F till I jus woke up at 2am. LOL. It had reduced about 2 inches and the whole house smells wonderful. I put it in between the doors and will address it tomorrow.

I hurt myself Saturday before last and today is the the first time I've been out of the house and in my car since then. It felt good, but there is nothing like laying down with a hot pad on the ilium to put one out.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey Mike... hope you’re feeling better soon! Sorry to hear that you are ailing.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@butzy that look very tasty!
@hank looks great
@Iceman that looks like something I would order and enjoy at a little French bistro. Nice pics


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Here's a little inspiration for some of you slackers - LOL


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Love Soup! I eat it year round where as DH will ONLY eat in the dead of Winter.
I made a pot of Hawaii-Style Portuguese Bean Soup the other day and stashed 4 servings in the deep freeze for later. 
It consists of:
Portuguese Sausage or Linguica
Ham Hock Meat
Ham Stock
Garlic, Onions, Carrots, Celery
Tomato Paste
Diced Tomatoes
Russet Potato
Kidney Beans
Cabbage
Elbow Macaroni

It took me quite awhile, but I finally found Linguica here in Arizona!!!














I like to serve this Soup they we have back home, with Diamond Bakery Soda Crackers on the side.

MOST ONO!!!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

"Greek women were not the only ones to start boiling chicken for soup at the first sign of an illness"

I don't think I've told this tale before, I know I did on Facebook. Anyway, a few years ago I was doing non-emergency medical transportation. Basically taking patients to and from doctor's appointments, with a significant percentage being folks with kidney disease undergoing dialysis. Three times a week you sit for hours while a machine filters your blood. Not an easy process. This one fellow always had a hard time with it, often feeling weak and dizzy when it was time to take him home. One day I picked him up along with two others. He was nauseaus, feeling really bad. The other two folks suggested he put some bullion cubes in hot water to re hydrate and feel better. Of course I scoffed at bullion cubes. It just so happened that about a week earlier I made some Chinese style chicken stock for pho or something, can't remember. Anyway it was made with chicken, onions, garlic, ginger and such. I dropped off the other two and heading for my house before taking Alexandro home. I grabbed a jar of the home made stock for him. I told him to warm it up, put in some salt or soy sauce and drink.

Saw him a couple days later and he says "I figured it would make me fell better, but I had no idea HOW much better!" Bullion cubes can't do that.

mjb.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

That's a great story @teamfat I don't think people realize the potential of soup. If you think about it that long simmer extracts most of the nutrition from the ingredients - the longer the better. That's why I do the 40+hr. bone broth usually and belive me you can crush the bones in your hand when it's done. To me a quickie stock is like 4hrs. minimum.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

We prepare food for our dog (chicken, vegetables and oats). I usually use the chicken stock that is left and a little of the chicken to prepare a classic Greek Avgolemono soup.

Start out by cooking chicken breast in the slow cooker








After 4 hours on high I shred it and save a little for the soup








I simmer the left over stock and cook the rice








While the rice is cooking I make the egg yolk and lemon mixture.
















When the rice is ready I mix in the egg lemon mix.








I temper in the hot liquid then combine and simmer slowly. I also add a little chicken base for extra flavor and also some potato starch to help thicken.








Nothing fancy but a wonderful tasting soup.


----------



## chefbychoice (Dec 18, 2020)

Hey, I like hot and sour soup. 
did anyone try that soup?
It's a little hot and spicy in taste.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Hot and Sour is on my list to do for this challenge, it is a favorite of mine. And so many Chinese restaurants offer versions that are neither hot nor sour. Shanghai Cafe on 1300 South and State does a pretty good one, though.

Right now I'm deciding if I want to do it chicken based, or with pork, or totally vegan style.

mjb.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

@nicko it's nice to rice in the egg lemon soup. Guss used to make that at the International "egg, lemon, rice soup" on the menu . . . along with lamb's liver and fan fried baby squid, etc. I have a funny story about baked lamb heads I'll relate some time.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

No one's making soup today??? It was so cold this morning the chickens wouldn't even come out - LOL.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I was out gathering a few ingredients for some hot and sour soup. Got almost everything, will finish up tomorrow, make the stock after work, finish the soup on Monday. Decided to do the chicken and pork version. It's been interesting doing some research into the origins of this classic Chinese soup.

mjb.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm not slacking on making soups, just on posting. This is a double entry from the last week and a half

1) I made some congee. It's my chicken soup for when I'm sick although I'm not sick now it was really cold. Rice, lots of stock, some chicken thighs marinaded in sesame, soy, pepper, garlic, ginger. LOTS of ginger. And a fried dough bread stick for dipping. This is the key garnish for me and the reason I order this stuff when i see it at dim sum.










2) Khao soi. My mom gave me ****** lime leaf and this is the ingredient that made me decide to make this. The smell brings me back to my fav thai restaurant I used to go there twice a week for lunch at my old job. It's a thai curry with egg noodles. The secret ingredients for me are the ****** lime and palm sugar and fish sauce. Coconut milk, chicken stock, lemongrass, ginger, galangal, turmeric, coriander, cardamom. I put in chilis for heat but they're not necessary. Garnish with some fried noods for garnish, scallion, coriander, crispy shallot. At the restaurant the chicken would be thin sliced breast dried and stringy meh. I smoked some chicken legs instead.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Not many days left, I hope I get a few more posts submitted. This isn't really an entry, but a prelude to what I plan to be at least two entries.

I made some stock. Rather than doing my traditional Western style stock, I made this batch using more traditional Chinese methods. First off, more than one protein, in this case chicken and pork.










In this case chicken feet and pork neckbones. I also bought a pack of 4 chicken thighs. Two went into the air fryer for my dinner, the other two into the pot. And some thin cut bone in pork chops. I cut the meat away from the bone for later use, the bones were added.

The frozen feet and neckbones were put in a pot in the sink, propped to one side. Cold water in a slow stream from the faucet went in one side of the pot, somewhat murky water spilled over the other side. After ten minutes or so, I rearranged the thawing bits a bit, added the chicken thighs and chop bones. I let the water rinse continue for about another ten minutes. Then everyone into the stock pot.









Filled pot with cold water, brought it to a boil. Once it started to boil, reduced heat to a low simmer. Normally when making stock, I never let it boil, and keep it at just below a simmer, steeping the bones.

Got some fairly large quantities of scum on the pot, took some skimming. Eventlually scum buildup slowed way down.










Still needed to skim on occasion, some of the bones floated to the surface. Let it go for about 3 hours. Took it off the heat, fished out some of the big chunks, strained the broth into another big pot.










Interesting stuff, as there are no aromatics used, just water, chicken and pork. We'll see hoe the first batch of soup using this stock turns out.

mjb.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Time to put that stock to use.

*The Players*










Hot and sour soup on the way. The stock I made had no aromatics in it, will be adding some at the start, like the scallion, ginger, garlic and the star anise, szechuan peppercorns and white peppercorns. The dried black fungus ( wood ear mushroom? ) lily flowers and shitakes will be rehydrated and added later.










And as I mentioned the meat from the thin cut pork chops that went into the stock will be used here.

*The Process*

First off, soak the shitakes, black fungus and lily flowers in warm water.










I put about two quarts of the stock in a pot, oddly enough not the blue enameled dutch oven that has done more than its share in this and the last challenge.










It gets simmered for about half an hour with the garlic, ginger, scallion, star anise, white peppercorns and schezuan peppercorns.

The pork is cut into thin strips and gets marinated in a soy sauce and cornstarch mixture.










Silken tofu is indeed delicate stuff, took a bit of care and concentration to actually get thin strips made.










Put the shitake soaking water into the pot of broth, sliced them up. Drained the lily and the black fungus, cracked the egg into a bowl and scrambled it. Put about two tablespoons of white peppercorns into the grinder, buzzed it up pretty good. It went into a small bowl with about a quarter cup of the aged black vinegar. The heart of this soup.










Okay, prep done, strained the broth. Put it back on the heat. Brought back to a boil, added the shitake, black fungus and lily. Added the pork strips. Put in some cornstarch & water slurry. Let it simmer for a few minutes, then swirled in the beaten egg. Turned off the heat, then stirred in the vinegar/pepper slurry.










*The Product*










A fair number of the videos I watched online talked about making a hot and sour soup just like what you get at a restaurant. This pot of soup was nothing at all like what I get at restaurants. It was SO MUCH BETTER. Incredible flavor, nice bit of heat from the white pepper. Who knows what the original, "authentic" version of this soup from the northern Chinese town of wuxi ( whoo - she ) was really like, but who cares? It was really, really good.

mjb.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@teamfat so awesome to see the use of chicken feet. What an amazing looking soup.

Been on my mind lately to do a clam chowder which I have not done for many moons. 
Please forgive the quality of the photos I did this after work and the days are so short there is not much light so they are not to great.

"The Players" @teamfat stole your line. 















After I scrubbed the clams they go into the pot with water, wine and a bay leaf







Once they all opened I let them cool and strained the juice







Took out the meat and chopped it.







Started frying the pork fat (bacon)







Added sliced onions







Once the onions had cooked a bit I added the clam stock and potatoes. Simmered for about 15-20 min till potatoes are soft.







Added some milk and cream and a little butter







I thickened it with a bit of potato starch as I like it a bit thicker. I should have garnished with some chives or dill but had none. It turned out quite well and I did not have to add any clam base which I bought just in case.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@teamfat with such a sweet stock from the chicken feet I bet it was nice an gelatinous. That would of been a great stock for consomme.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I don't remember when or why I started using chicken feet in my stock, but I am so glad I did. It makes them so much richer and gelatinous. As do pigs feet in pork stock.

And if things go as planned, clams will be in my next soup entry here.

mjb.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

As I said, clams. I saw this when I was looking into miso soups for the soy product challenge, didn't get around to it. Thought it would also work in the one pot challenge, again it didn't happen. But for the soup challenge, I made sure to get it done.

*The Players*










We're looking at kombu, dried anchovies, littleneck clams and white miso. To make asari miso soup one should use asari clams, called manilla in the US of A, but I couldn't find any the last couple of days, used what I could find.

*The Process*

First off, a chunk of the kombu is wiped clean and left to soak in water overnight. Then when getting ready to make the soup about a quarter/third of a cup of the dried anchovies went into the pot as the basis for the iriko dashi.










They soaked for about an hour. Then the pot went on medium heat, brought almost to a boil. Kombu was fished out, the dried fish were simmered for about 20 - 25 minutes. You could certainly smell the ocean in the kitchen.

The dashi was strained into another pot, the anchovies tossed. Meanwhile the clams were undergoing a de-sanding process, getting soaked in salt water, drained and rinsed, getting soaked, etc.










So the clams are clean. the dashi is strained, time to get it all in the pot.










Simmered for 5 - 6 minutes, fishing out the clams as they opened up. Had two that did not cooperate, so it goes.

Once the clams were all out and the broth skimmed I added about a quarter cup mirin and a half cup of dry sake. Brought that up to a simmer. I put about three tablespoons of the white miso in a bowl, scooped out about half a cup of the broth to cover. Gave it a good stir.










Put some of the clams into a bowl, ladled in enough broth to mostly cover. Garnished with some chopped cilantro and a few shakes of togarashi.

*The Product*

It was good. A nice briny, ocean beach freshness to it.










Good stuff!

mjb.


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

Is it just me or do you ever have an idea in your head about what you want to make and then try searching up a recipe to match it? Here's kind of a Moroccan Red Lentil Chicken Soup with Preserved Lemon.















First some Ras El Hanout and some aromatics which I bloomed and softened.









Then some turkey stock in which I poached the chicken and cooked the lentils. I shredded the chicken and added the chopped preserved lemons near the end.










Finished with some parsley.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Not many pictures, will forego my usual format. Last year after Thanksgiving I made this mushroom and wild rice turkey soup, I made it before I went to work. While at work my wife texted me a note that said she really liked it. She must have REALLY liked it, when I got home from work there was none left!

So turkey soup needs turkey and broth.










I did the turkey stock using the carcass of the one I did for Thanksgiving and the one I did for Christmas, as well as some extra parts.










And of course the wild rice and mushrooms.

Prep was pretty easy, just clean and slice the mushrooms, fine dice on the shallot. Shrooms go in the pot with a big knob of butter and a couple pinches of salt. Once they get a bit of browning on them the shallot goes in.










Once the shallots are softened put in the wild rice and the turkey stock, maybe a teaspoon or two of poultry seasoning. Simmered until the rice was done, about 35 minutes. Added some more salt and pepper. The diced turkey goes in the pot to heat, maybe 5 - 6 minutes.










Not a very photogenic soup, but it is quite tasty.

mjb.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

On a side note, I did the turkey stock a few days ago, stashed it in the garage fridge. When I went out to get it this morning, I tripped on something and did a face plant on the driveway. Not fun.










mjb.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@teamfat I hope you are ok that looks pretty bad. Did you have to take a trip to the ER?


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

No, it was just simple abrasions, no concussion, no trip to the hospital. And I didn't get any blood in the soup.

mjb.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@teamfat no matter if you did get blood in your soup you would of had a natural thickener and saved a step Ha Ha!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

My wife requested pho for new years eve. Working on broth. There's a point cut of brisket in there too for eventual fatty brisket slices.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

teamfat said:


> No, it was just simple abrasions, no concussion, no trip to the hospital. And I didn't get any blood in the soup.
> 
> mjb.


That was quite a spill. Hope you heal quickly!


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Today is the last day of the Challenge as we bring 2020 to a close. I for one am glad to see it go.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I was hoping to get one more made, a Chinese velvet chicken soup. At the moment it seems that is not going to happen. And it would involve another trip to the garage fridge to get the chicken and pork stock I made the other day. And after my last _trip_ out there...

mjb.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Two more

Mushroom barley. The normal stuff - browned some mushrooms, caramelized onions, chicken stock, barley. The fun stuff - kitchen bouquet for color, miso for extra umami, goat cheese for creaminess










And final soup of the year- 1 hour pho bowl. Like 1 hour photo get it?!

Pressure cooked in an instant pot but toasted the spices and charred onion and ginger with a blow torch first. While its cooking boil the noodles, cut garnishes and things.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I can't eat as much as millionsknives


----------



## CastIronStomach (Dec 1, 2020)

Thank you for the soup recipes and ideas! I will cook many of these soups. Our nightly at-home-dinner for the past 6 months is: "Soup with 3 Sides". We love it. Soup with 3 sides is a typical home-cooked-meal in Japan, I've read. Is this true? IDK (!), but we are enjoying the combination.


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

Holy crap teamfat! That looks bad. Glad you are ok.


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

I made parole Rojo last night. Almost forgot to post it.

I started with white pazole that I soaked overnight. I got a 4 pound piece of pork shoulder and used about half of it. The half with the bone of course. I think I'll use the rest for carnitas next week . And some dried peppers.





















I cooked the pork in white onion and garlic and simmered the pazole and peppers in water.









I blended the cooked peppers with onion and garlic and some of the cooking water. I ran into a bit of trouble.















I also fried some corn tortillas.









I mixed it all up, seasoned with Mexican oregano and salt and pepper, brought it to a simmer, turned off the heat, and left it to fester for a couple hours until we were ready to eat.


----------



## CatManDoo88 (Jul 15, 2020)

I hope a "stew" counts as a soup, because tonight for New Year's Eve, I went old school and made my wife and I the Troisgros Brothers' Lobster Navarin:
















First, I blanched the vegetables (carrots, turnips, and potatoes green beans, and peas) individually in salted water and then shocked them in an ice bath to preserve their colour and stop cooking. With my mise ready, I proceeding to the lobsters...

I put the pinchies out of their misery by chilling them in the fridge and then splitting their heads a la Julia Child. I broke down the carcasses into tails, claws, and body halves. I cleaned out the tamale and innards.

Then I seared the pieces in butter in the bottom of my Dutch oven. Then I added a mirepoix of carrots and shallots and moistened same with cognac. Once the cognac evaporated, I added some white wine, fish stock, tomatoes, tomato paste, and last a bouquet garni. I simmered same for a while, turning and basting the lobster pieces.

I removed the lobster pieces, putting the tails and claws aside for later. Then I chopped and smashed the body and shells and added them back to the pot and continued simmering. I strained the liquid through a coarse China cap using a wooden spoon to squeeze out every last drop of liquid, then I strained again through a fine chinois back into a clean pot, where I warmed the liquid again. I added some creme fraiche and butter to thicken the liquid. I seasoned the liquid to taste and then added the root vegetables to warm through.

Then I shelled the tail and claw meat using kitchen shears and the heel of my beater Sab chef knife. I sliced the tail meat into medallions.

Then I warmed the peas and beans in boiling water and assembled all in warmed bowls.

Served with a bottle of Ruinart Blanc de Blanc Champagne.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR* everybody - it's nice and sunny and cold here this morning and I hope y'all are none the worse for wear and tear. Lots of great entries for the last challenge of 2020, but one player stood out with feet(s) of soup and really went the extra step so to speak. Your host for January 2021 is @teamfat - congratulations sir!


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Well deserved!
I didn't participate as much as I wanted. Will try and make up for that this January


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow, wasn't expecting that. But as I usually do I have a theme already picked out. Will be posting it soon. I think my favorite soup was the hot and sour, followed by the Italian egg drop.

mjb.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Congratulations Teamfat!


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

mike9 said:


> *HAPPY NEW YEAR* everybody - it's nice and sunny and cold here this morning and I hope y'all are none the worse for wear and tear. Lots of great entries for the last challenge of 2020, but one player stood out with feet(s) of soup and really went the extra step so to speak. Your host for January 2021 is @teamfat - congratulations sir!


Well done, @teamfat ! That's what I call dedication, right there. Glad you're ok! A well deserved and well earned victory!

Cheers!


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------

